# Draft Grades



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

I would'nt give any team that made it to the Post Season Games a grade under a C+ for the 2008 Draft. The FA market & offseason trades is what is important to make them stay a Post Season team. 

*I am still shock and stuck on the decision making of this 23 Win Season Team called the Knicks (my home team).* 

I was very heated after the Knicks 6th pick of 6.8 SF-Danilo Gallinari, and it did take awhile for me to cool down. 
I will let the Fans Boo's, NBA analyst, and New York Sports Writers force the Knicks President of Operation get up off his fanny and do something after his failure on Draft Night (The Knicks have a FLAWED roster!).

*The 23 win season Knicks *did deserve all the boo's they received for drafting a 19 year old player that no Knick-Fan ever seen play, or ever heard his name untill celebrity coach D'Antoni endorsed him as a Lottery pick player.

*The 6.8 SF-Gallinari *was no where near the best available player at the 6th pick, he was'nt even the best available player at his position and that will be proved by Joe Alexander, Anthony Randolph, Donte Green, and Brandon Rush their rookie season. 

Gallinari was a Pet selection of the Knick Organization to show the new head coach D'Antoni that management is behind him 100%. 
In other words the Knick President let the Head Coach (who knows nothing about the players in the last 5 years draft) select the 6th pick. 

*The Fans were supposed to BOO this pick. Why?* the last two drafts the Knicks selected a *6.8 Balkman, a 6.8 Chandler, and a 6.8 D.Nichols,* whom would've held down the SF position in the NBA at a 65% level without any weakness showed in that position (they lack NBA playingtime to improve). 
The Knicks SF position was covered (invite 6.8 SG-D.Nichols and 6.11 F/C-Morris to the Knicks SLG) by the 3 SF-players selected in the last 2 drafts. 

*Here are 5 players who future performance will be worth the 6th pick:* 

1) The Knicks could buy-out Jerome James and select *C-Brook Lopez*. 
2) The Knicks could package Marbury, Crawford, and Collins, to select *Combo-Guard Jerryd Bayless or Russel Westbrook, or a Pure SG-Eric Gordon, or a Pure PG-DJ Augustin*. 

*The 23 win season Knicks *deserve a grade *"F"* for their decision making and non-action in the 2008 Draft. 
The Knick President did nothing to make other NBA Players who want to be traded this offseason have their Agents work out a deal with their team and the Knicks team for a deal.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Actually...*

What's up, K?

1) Gallinari will play PF for us, and Chandler will be the sf. Balkman will come off the bench or be traded.Walsh and D'Antoni had nothing to do with the Nichols fiasco.

2) He is close to 6'10 and will get to 6'11 (estimated by doctors)

3) Unless you have a crystal ball, you don't know how good he will be, none of us do. Conversely, none of us know how good the other players will be. The kid is YOUNG and has skills. It all depends on how Walsh fills out the roster. No point in staying mad because he didn't make the moves we would have. Lets agree to start a bitttch fest in Feb., after the trade deadline.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I don't like the fact that this kid might play PF, I guess this signals the end of David Lee =(


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I hate that, too*

but no player is bigger than the team...even my favorite player. To replace Lee with a lesser rebounding, albeit more skilled, player, more likely forces Eddy to be dealt for a better boarding and defensive 5. Maybe a trade for a young pup?


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Where are the rumors coming from that he will play the four? I haven't read anything that undoubtedly proves that. Also, during the time before the Knicks pick, there was an interview with Rachael Nichols. She said that the Knicks brass had said, "We think we've found our point guard for the future." I don't get why this was said if they were taking Gallonari all along and all of the guards with the exception of Westbrook dropped to where the Knicks were and there is little to no chance that they meant him. Is it possible that they think his intangibles are that strong that maybe, just maybe, Gallonari plays the 1 spot? I will admit that it's absolute speculation on my behalf and I admit that it's completely cockamamie, but I could actually see this working. It was said before the draft that the one thing he excels at is passing and that he was the second or third best passer besides Rose and maybe Augustin. It could be brilliant.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

hjahahawhahaah you seriously did not just bring up donte greene.......ahahha Greene is gonna be so hated in houston his 1st year, his chances of actually developing i put at 15%, the kid settles for jumpers, doesnt have the right mentality, and isnt a hard worker.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Greene*

has a ton of talent. You are right about his mental makeup at this point,though. Its about potential with him. he has one of the sweetest strokes in the draft. 


UR...Walsh has said he is going to be a PF. With regards to what he meant by finding their PG....maybe he meant he'll play some point forward, but I really can't say what he meant.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: I hate that, too*



alphaorange said:


> but no player is bigger than the team...even my favorite player. To replace Lee with a lesser rebounding, albeit more skilled, player, more likely forces Eddy to be dealt for a better boarding and defensive 5. Maybe a trade for a young pup?


LOL, let's go after Andrea Bargnani. Could you imagine some of the endless nicknames we could come up with? At least it would make things fun until we actually get good.

But in all seriousness, I wouldn't mind looking into Darko Milicic. The guy has gotten a raw deal since he's been in the league and I actually like his game. He show's some ability to play defense, block shots and rebound. Since he's been in the league however, he has been completely misutilized considering that he actually has a pretty good back to the basket game, as well as face up moves. He's still young and I'd take the chance on him if Curry isn't going to be the center of our future. I doubt D'Antoni will have any qualms about his game either since he clearly can play a European game.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Hell, maybe would should even take a chance on Nene. He reminds me of Eddy Curry but more athletic and more defense, rebounding and passing oriented. He definately should be able to get up and down the court with us and might be the most attaninable as he's ever been given the Nuggets financial status and his health.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Kiyaman said:


> I would'nt give any team that made it to the Post Season Games a grade under a C+ for the 2008 Draft. The FA market & offseason trades is what is important to make them stay a Post Season team.
> 
> *I am still shock and stuck on the decision making of this 23 Win Season Team called the Knicks (my home team).*
> 
> ...


Excellent post Kiya! BTW I still didn't cool down yet, I'm still salty about this pick!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> I don't like the fact that this kid might play PF, I guess this signals the end of David Lee =(


Rumor has it D'Antoni does not want him, he is as good as gone.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

This is classy. Just people speaking out of ignorance.

I particularly love this quote:



Kiyaman said:


> *The 23 win season Knicks *did deserve all the boo's they received for drafting a 19 year old player that no Knick-Fan ever seen play, or ever heard his name untill celebrity coach D'Antoni endorsed him as a Lottery pick player.


Hey, who cares if he can play or not?

And, when did the draft become a celebrity contest? I certainly missed that.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Genjuro said:


> This is classy. Just people speaking out of ignorance.
> 
> I particularly love this quote:
> 
> ...


And what kind of ignorance would you be speaking? Do you not draft players who can play? I guess we draft players because of their inability to play nowadays. The draft isn't a celebrity contest, but the connection between the draftee and the coach makes me very skeptical about our pick.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Genjuro said:


> This is classy. Just people speaking out of ignorance.
> 
> I particularly love this quote:
> 
> ...


It's pure ignorance when you say _"who cares if he can play or not",_ that pretty much defeats the purpose of the draft. Don't you think? :thinking2:


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Come on, folks...*

its a little thing called sarcasm....surely you've heard of it? What the guy was criticizing was Kiyaman's remark about booing being justified because none of the fans had seen the guy. Genjuro is right. Booing is our right but it's damned ignorant to boo a guy you know nothing about. As fans, we don't know if he can play or not.

"The 23 win season Knicks did deserve all the boo's they received for drafting a 19 year old player that no Knick-Fan ever seen play, or ever heard his name until celebrity coach D'Antoni endorsed him as a Lottery pick player."

Even though I agree with you on many posts you make, Kiyaman, I have to say that if any real fan didn't know Gallinari was a top 10 rated player, they must have been living on a desert island. He has been between 4 and 10 for months. Besides, D'Antoni didn't want him.....Walsh did, based in no small part because of IT's endorsement as a tough SOB.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm going to put Kiyaman into my sig so we can all boo on his talent evaluation after the season. I'm confident Gallinari will do well with the Knicks


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Kiyaman said:


> *The 23 win season Knicks *did deserve all the boo's they received for drafting a 19 year old player that no Knick-Fan ever seen play, or ever heard his name untill celebrity coach D'Antoni endorsed him as a Lottery pick player.


This comment basically destroys any credibility you had in evaluating any in this draft period . This kid was projected 6th before Walsh took over,Isiah was fired and D'antoni became coach.Anyone that didnt know this should have done anything but booed.


http://www.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/ny-spknix285744863jun28,0,2556064.story



> Three years ago, Kevin Wilson got a call from a coaching friend in Italy. You have to come here and see this kid, the friend insisted. So Wilson, the Knicks' director of international scouting, went to watch what appeared to be just another big young kid with basketball skills.
> 
> Wilson kept an eye on the kid, anyway - "I keep an eye on everybody," he said - and little by little, the kid grew and grew. So did his game. Last summer, he had Glen Grunwald take a look at him for future reference. And late this past Italian League season, Wilson was convinced that Danilo Gallinari was ready.
> 
> ...





> another point that might make some Knicks fans wary is that Isiah Thomas played a role - albeit small - in the Gallinari decision. Walsh dispatched Thomas to Europe in May to watch Gallinari and he came back with a glowing report.


but according to some of you he was basically a unknown who was getting picked because of his family connections oh boy .........some of you are just making these things up as you go along.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Actually, Gallinari was already pretty well known in Europe three years ago. I'm surprised Wilson didn't know him from before.


----------

